# [YBA] Cait Sith in the Passage of Death



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Once you have made all your arrangements and received your supplies, the Director General summons you to his command tent.

It is a relatively spartan tent for someone of such high prestige. The Director General is currently in discussion with several generals. Although most of the generals look impassive, some definitely scowl at you.

The Director General looks up at you and says,

"Before you leave I wish to tell you a few things. First, always remember that your mission is of the utmost importance. The Pass to the South is the only way we can reach the rebels and fulfill the Emperor's command. Your mission is absolutely vital to this effort. Let nothing stand in your way. Second, the original scouting team returned from the Valley in a bad state. They had somehow become mute and died after they were here for two days. Discover what happened to them but do not suffer the same fate. Use utmost caution..."

Following this, the Director General dismisses you from his presence...

You enter your rowboat to go upriver 

The ancient masters have decreed this match to take place at the gate west of the Baths at Lo Xiang on the night of the chopstick.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Getting into his rowboat, Cait Sith starts to propel himself upriver, hoping he meets nothing he cannot handle.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 5
*Natural Hits:* 3 

*Experience:* 2
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* Leather Armor, Shield, Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff
*Power:*
_Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_, 
_Student_ of the Fox 

ooc - I can't be on constantly for a while but I will try to check back in every 20 or 30 minutes tonight


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The night is very foggy and the rowing tiresome... 

After a few hours of rowing upstream Cait sees the lantern of another boat in the distance... As he draws closer he hears someone yell from the direction of the lantern

"Help!"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to discern the nature of the voice (male or female?) and then proceeds to quietly row towards the sound of the voice (and the light) so as not to warn any possible opponent as to his presence, yet.


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The voice is male... 
You can see a figure in the boat slumped over...

"Help... help me please..."

(btw as it is night I assumed you had a lantern on your boat for safety, as is the common practice in these parts... therefore the man is already aware of your presence...)


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

ok that would make sense 

With an eye out for danger and trying to figure out what is wrong with the man before he gets there, Cait Sith rows towards the other boat, seeking to pull up alongside it.


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

As you get closer you can see the man more clearly... On the bottom of the boat there is another man.

He looks up at you with a glint in his eye...

"Help... help... help me get rich!"

The two men jump into your boat and attack!


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Boat Bandits
CR: 1 
Hits: 1 
Possessions: Dagger, Kama
Yen Factor: 1 
Powers: Student of the Unseen dagger, Student of the Invisible Kama

Round: 1 
Hits left: 1 / 1 

Dagger Bandit:The monkey annihilates the ruins; dominates the pain of the scythe!

Kama Bandit:The crab slashes atop the wastelands; protects against the edge of the sun!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Cait Sith, not entirely surprised by this, moves to gain himself some time.  With a flick of his wrist and a minor word of power he causes the air in his hand to flare up, dazzling the boat bandits and allowing him time to prepare an attack.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

As soon as he himself can see, he swings into action.  Flipping onto his back he kicks up at the bandit with the kama.

*The rabbit dominates the hells; grasps the touch of the steam!*


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The two bandits recover from their daze and continue their attack!


Dagger Bandit: The chimera brutalizes the desert; scatters the efforts of the four winds as it tumbles on top of the edge of the shield!

Kama Bandit:The raven tumbles below the cemetery; removes the drive of the sunflower!


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The Kama bandit cries out in pain as he topples into the river... however, the Dagger Bandit hits Cait for 1 hit!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 4

Caith Sith shrugs off the pain and keeping his center of balance low he sweeps his foot out.

*The owl sweeps below the madlands; fends off the punch of the air!*


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Getting nervous, the dagger bandit attacks Cait again...

The fan harshly charges the city; guards against the edge of the cat!

Hitting Cait for one more point!


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The Dagger Bandit attacks again, pressing the advantage!

The mongoose sweeps near the knoll; redirects the push of the rodent as it smoothly silences the edge of the arrow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 3

Levitating slightly off the boat, Cait Sith attempts to use the moment to attack the other fighter from above.

*The rose petal drifts on top of the gate; avoids the roar of the clouds so it punches across the stab of the eyes!*


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

The Bandit attacks again, yet it is to no avail... with a shriek he collapses in a pool of blood...

The needle rides through the glade; shields the descent of the snow!

Cait gains .5 exp, 1 kama and 1 dagger!


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Cait still has a few miles to go upriver...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Gathering up the kama and the dagger, Cait Sith continues upriver.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 5
*Natural Hits:* 3 

*Experience:* 2.5
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_, 
_Student_ of the Fox


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Cait continues upriver until it becomes impossible to go further... To the south you see the mountains rising. The pass is straight ahead to the south... in the distance at the edge of the pass  you see a small cottage... It looks like the last outpost of civilization...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Cait Sith pulls the boat onto the southern shore and shouldering his small pack he makes his way towards the cottage.  His eyes rove the landscape looking for signs of trouble.


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Cait doesn't notice any danger. In fact, everything seems very natural and idyllic. As he approaches the cottage he sees a weathered old man chopping some wood outside. He waves over for you to approach.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

Cait Sith ambles towards the man, taking in the scenery as he does so.


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

The scenary is lush and tropical. It is quite windy, which makes the heat easier to bear. To the south there are foothills leading up to mountaintops... You can see the pass in the distance. It looks like it begins about 5 miles to the south.

Cait approaches the man...

"Hello!" he says, "I can see that you are one of the Emperor's men... no don't deny it. I can plainly see you are a man of war, and only one kind comes from the north. Don't be worried though, my family and I are eager for the Emperor to bring peace and order to the region."

"Come inside and meet my family"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

'I am more of a hired sword than a true soldier," confesses Cait Sith as he follows the other, "but truly peace is welcome in any place where men of goodwill dwell.  I have been sent to investigate the pass south of here."


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

The man looks troubled and nervous for a second at mention of the pass.

 Yesss... I imagine you are... It is dangerous there in the pass. If I can tell you one thing to save you it is this: In the valley there are four cursed springs. If you drink from the first spring you will become mute. In a few days you will die. The second spring is so cold that it freezes your spirit and causes you to die soon after. The third spring causes your insides to melt. The fourth spring causes your hands and feet to turn black and fall off. You die soon after. In addition, there are poisonous fumes and deadly insects in the air. You must proceed with utmost caution.

However, for now you must rest and prepare. My wife and two children will take care of you. I will go fetch a few catties of wine from yonder inn. Wait for my return here.

The woodsman's wife, son and daughter set you down on a sedan chair and give you tea. While you are resting, you start to hear the sounds from the other room. Listening, you hear metal being sharpened...

Straining to hear, you hear a woman's voice say (quietly)

 Tie him up... String him up right here... Then we cut him from the neck to the waist and open him up...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

"Water I can get from the river," muses Cait Sith, "_but I wonder what is for dinner?_"

query? Is anyone else in the room and what doors, etc are there?


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

AFAYK The woodsman has left to "get some wine". The house is divided into two rooms. You are in one room. There is one door leading to the other room...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

assuming that means I am alone in the room

Cait Sith nonchalantly walks closer to the door to listen better.


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

You definitely hear someone sharpening knives...

 
[female]We need to find something to tie him up with... 

[male]Where is the Rope?

[female]There's some rope in the cupboard...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

_could be me they are talking about,_ thinks Cait Sith, _Or could be someone or something else._

Cait Sith opens the door and walks into the other room, "I got lonely in there," he confesses boldly, "so I thought I would come in here and see whats on the menu.  Cow?  Turkey? Anything I can do to help, I am an old hand in the kitchen."


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

When you enter the room you see three figures. The mother is holding a knife. The two children stand on either side of her. The stand motionless, saying nothing...


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

((i hope you don't know the source material for this har har))


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

ooc - not off the top of my head no

"Cat got your tongue," smiles Cait Sith, amused at his own humor, "Which reminds me that I am partial to a bit of cow tongue cooked in butter, garlic and rice wine.  Or a bit of diced heart.  Would you like me to do the dicing for you.  I am quite skilled with knives."


----------



## turtle (Mar 2, 2002)

In the corner of the room you see a large pig strung up. The mother proceeds to cut it up and remove the organs. Your presence seems to bother her ((like standing in the kitchen during thanksgiving bothers those who are preparing the food)). She shoos you back into the other room to rest. After a while you start to smell the wonderful odors of roasted pig. The husband returns with wine and a good time is had by all. You enjoy a comfortable night of rest. Rested and resupplied, you set out the next morning. Once more the woodsman admonishes you

 Don't drink from the pools! 

The mountains lie to the south. As you approach them you see a ceremonial gate with three figures standing underneath...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

Cait Sith decides to approach the three figures by the ceremonial gate for perhaps they will have information to help him.  He approaches slowly, taking his time, his eyes looking for possible traps or ambushes.


----------



## turtle (Mar 3, 2002)

The three figures are obviously fighters of some kind. They are not wearing any kind of armor that you are familiar with. You assume that they are either bandits or rebels...

They are aware of your approach 

(sorry for the delay... weekends are slow for me being online)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

heh is okay - i have been on about 1 hour out of the last 48 and will only be on about 1 hour today.

Cautiously, but confidantly, Cait Sith approached the three fighters...


----------



## turtle (Mar 4, 2002)

As Cait approaches the warriors they ready their weapons. 

 Halt! If you try to come any further we will kill you. None shall pass!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 4, 2002)

"On whose authority would you stop me?" asks Cait Sith taking a step towards them.


----------



## turtle (Mar 5, 2002)

By the authority of King Meng Huo!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

"Um, not sure I am familiar with that name...  What is he king of?"


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

Meng Huo is king of the Southlands. Everything you can see in all four directions and more! He is the defenders of the people of this area from the rampaging hordes of the north. What kind of a person would not know who Meng Huo is? Only a northerner. Therefore you must drop your weapons, strip down and hand over all your yen, lest you come to much pain...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

ooc - hehe - are they calling me a yankee?  Oh the horror! 

Cait Sith smiles and in response to them he enters into a battle stance as he sizes them up.


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

Big Guard
CR: 2
Hits: 2
Master of the Gate
Student of the Sword
Possessions:
Sword

Guard
CR: 1
Hits: 1
Student of the Gate
Possessions:
Hammer

Little Guard
CR: 1
Hits: 1
Dirty Trick


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

Cait Sith waits to see what the other three plan on doing before making a move.


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

The biggest one says "You have 5 seconds to drop your weapons"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

"I will not drop my weapons," laughs Cait Sith taking another step towards them, "But I will give you a chance to surrender before you do anything foolish."


----------



## turtle (Mar 7, 2002)

The guards attack!

Big Guard: The fang brilliantly leaps over the plain; conceals the blood of the foul as it tumbles upon the efforts of the amphibian!

Guard: The staff silences the tundra; leaps over the blood of the leaf!

Little Guard: The west wind wounds the foothills; parries the rising of the ape!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

Focusing on the middle guard, Cait Sith delivers what he hopes is a wounding blow.

_At the guard_: *The chopstick wounds the gate; shreds the energy of the willow!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

Cait takes down the middle guard and dodges the attack of the big guard. However, the little guard takes the opportunity to hit Cait for 1 hit!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

Cait Sith will wait to attack last


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

Big Guard: The dragon attacks the savanna; absorbs the foray of the soul!

Little Guard:The fang storms the knoll; removes the motion of the air!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 4

Cait Sith attacks the small guard.

*The fang vigorously slays the garden; redirects the gaze of the heart!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

The little guard lets out a yell as he falls. The big guard hits Cait for 1 hit!


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

The big guard attacks Cait again

The sword spins above the dungeon; waves away the storm of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 3

Cait Sith turns his attention to the last guard and tumbling into a handstand, he kicks up at the guards chin.

*The frog mangles the mountain; parries the touch of the stone!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 9, 2002)

The guard grunts in pain and continues to attack 

The tree suddenly parts the heavens and so it drifts next to the knoll; leaps over the quickening of the orchid!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 3

Cait Sith flips back up to his feet and moves into a cutting attack.

*The vine cuts the coast; fends off the aggression of the orchid!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 10, 2002)

Cait is wounded, taking 1 hit!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 10, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 2

Not bothering to wait for his opponent to attack this time, Cait Sith rains blow upon blow at the guard.

*The cherry blossom rains upon the pond; drops close to the tempest of the bird!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2002)

The scorpion thrusts the village; scatters the speed of the steel then it silences the terror of the willow!


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2002)

The guard makes a vigorous attack at Cait, thrusting forward. However, he falls off balance and Cait takes the opportunity to take him out.


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2002)

Cait gains 1.5 experience, a hammer and a sword.

Cait is standing in front of a large ceremonial gate. Beyond the gate lies the Valley he must cross. Looking into the distance, Cait sees that the mountains on either side are extremely steep and impassable. The only way through to the land beyond is through this pass. The immediate terrain is quite hilly. Beyond that it is difficult to see because of the mists that cling to the ground...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 11, 2002)

Gathering his new hammer and sword, Cait Sith heads off into the valley.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 5
*Natural Hits:* 3 

*Experience:* 4
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger, sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_, 
_Student_ of the Fox


----------



## turtle (Mar 12, 2002)

As Cait passes through the gate the air quickly becomes much more humid and hot. The air is so thick that it feels like being in the armpit of a Tarrasque. In addition, there is the constant annoyance of insects flying around Cait, including mosquitos, horseflies, and others which Cait has never seen before. Soon, Cait is covered in itchy bite marks. As Cait heads down into the valley the ground starts to get a little mushy, though it is not what one would call a wetland. To the left and right are hills that look a little drier. To the left there are several graves (about 10) scattered widely along the hill sides. They are old and covered with moss. In the distance you see trees...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

Cait Sith heads over to look at the graves a little closer.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

The graves are widely scattered on a hillside, where the ground is less damp. 

(Hard to describe but they are typical chinese style graves. That is, different looking from western graves. Imagine a cement circle made of stone. The rear 180 degrees has a raised circumfrance. In the middle of this there is writing giving the name of the person, any titles, the town they were born in, and the year of their death)

These graves are quite old, about 500 years it seems. Most are covered with mosses and look in disrepair. The writing is difficult to read. However, one grave looks in good condition, as though someone were taking care of it.

Looking closer the inscription says

Kung Lao
Lt. of the Admiral of the Deep
Commander of the Left
Jung San
Died 1 Jing An (500 years ago)


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

((Wicht, I'm curious about the circumstances in which you gained "fated"))


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

I gained fated during an adventure run by Phoenix.  I believe I fought ghouls at the time (or perhaps it was zombies).  I don't recall the exact circumstances but Cait Sith was exploring a tomb inhabited by orcs and undead and released a vampire upon the world.  I would give you the adventure link but it was on the old boards.

Cait Sith looks around for any sign of where the caretaker of the tombstone might dwell and if he sees nothing else of interest he will continue on towards the trees he has seen.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

Cait sees no caretaker but there is a small ivory box sitting on the tomb (about 1x10)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

Cait Sith looks closely at the ivory box and if it seems fairly non-threatening, he will open it.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

The box is full of incense sticks

(The box looks quite valuable. The ivory has been carved in relief. The top has a pictures of soldiers on horseback)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

my last post for tonight

Cait Sith removes one of the incense sticks and will burn it before the grave-marker.  

Unless something happens, he will then pocket the box for later use.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

When you burn the incense you hear a voice... The voice sounds like it is talking through a long tube, or through a thick wall...

"Ahh... thank you traveller... don't touch my box..."

Cait looks up at the smoke and can see a face forming in it...

 In return for your piety I will tell you of the curse of this valley..... should you be interested 

It is dusk...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

"Indeed I am interested most honorable one." says Cait Sith with a bow.


----------



## turtle (Mar 14, 2002)

Long ago we pacified this area for the Emperor. For a time, things went well. The ancestral shrines were kept in good order and the people were content. As years went by Imperial inspectors came less and less, and gradually forgot this land. The governors stopped sending tribute to the court. In 6 Tin Hau (200 Years ago) The emperor sent an army to bring the region in order. All the signs were wrong. When they tried to cross the valley they found the very elements had risen up against them. They died, one by one, and none made it outside of the valley. You must calm both the elemental spirits and the spirits of the fallen soldiers. Only then will Heaven's rule be restored. 
In this valley there are 4 pools. Each are haunted by a spirit. Assuage the spirits and the valley will become wholesome once more... 

With this the smoke is blown away in the wind...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

Cait Sith closes the box and leaves it where he found it.  Then rising he heads deeper into the valley to look for these four pools.  Specifically he heads for the trees.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 22, 2002)

Cait walks SouthEast into the trees. Everything is quite and idyllic. The air is cool and even the insects seem to be less irritating. 

It is foggy and the land is soft and wet.  To the south the land becomes more solid and rocky.

After Cait walks into the trees for a few minutes he notices that there are no more insects. He hears nothing. 

Cait has the premonition that he is in extreme danger...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 22, 2002)

Cautiously, Cait Sith heads south towards the dryer land.  He keeps his eyes open for any pool of water he might see and/or a high spot from which to survey.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 24, 2002)

As Cait walks to the south he hears noises from all directions. They are not animal noises, nor anything easily identifiable as human sounds. Cait sees things from the corner of his eyes that disappear when he looks. 

To the south the trees thin out, as he walks in that direction he hears a sorrowful cry... Almost a whine of disappointment.

The hills are extremely rocky and continue to the south and east. The forest is now to the north of you and continues off to the northeast as far as you can see from here. 

If you went higher you would be able to see further, but the rocks become rather treachrous (sp?) the farther up you go.

From the west you hear something that sounds like a bird call.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 25, 2002)

With a feeling of some unease, Cait Sith decides to strike out west for a while.


----------



## turtle (Mar 25, 2002)

Cait heads west for a few minutes... Soon he hears another bird call from the East... a few seconds later one answers from the south...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 25, 2002)

Pausing only for a second, Cait Sith continues walking westward, taking in the scenery as he does so.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

Cait hears the "bird" calls getting closer...

Suddenly Cait is set upon by three men in red turbans!

Bandits: 2 / 2 / 2
CR: 2
Hits: 2

Expert of the Invisible Dagger
Dagger


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

One steps forward...

"Yer money or your life. Choose now"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 26, 2002)

"Well, seeing as how I have no money and am pretty attached to my life I am not sure you can take either," says Cait Sith, "but How about one of you and one of me having a contest and if one of you wins, I will give you a sword." 



*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 5
*Natural Hits:* 3 

*Experience:* 4
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger, sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_, 
_Student_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

The leader replies,

"Nice try... how about 3 on 1?"

They attack...


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

Bandit #1
The northstar dances below the swamp; dominates the assailment of the lightning!

Bandit #2
The wolf secretly cuts the vineyard; averts the edge of the amphibian and dominates the assailment of the stone!

Bandit#3
The chimera dodges over the river; painfully reduces the storm of the soul!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 27, 2002)

Cait Sith focuses on the third bandit and using the lotus blossum finger technique strikes for the man's head.

*The lotus blossom eliminates the palace; dodges the throw of the fire!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 1, 2002)

Cait slices into the third bandit's arm. Meanwhile Cait manages to dodge the attack of the first thug but is hit by the second for 1 hit!

(btw I can't get to the generators and can't find the thread that has links... i can't get into the sticky thread... can you link it here?)


----------



## turtle (Apr 1, 2002)

The lead thug grunts at Cait, obviously surprised that he has managed to wound one of the thugs...

2/2/1


1: The superior lotus blossom leaps close to the badlands; silences the aggression of the stone!

2: The scorpion speaks above the marsh; parries the violence of the rain!

3: The ki-rin withers the steppes; wards off the storm of the bamboo!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 1, 2002)

Generator for YB

Cait Sith changes and strikes out at the second attacker now.

_at the second thug_: *The blizzard glides over the island; negates the drive of the battlements!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Cait manages to injure the second thug. Meanwhile the other two both manage to hit Cait, each striking for 1 hit!

Grinning, the thugs continue to attack Cait...

2/1/1

1: The dragon flies facing the valley; absorbs the onslaught of the orchid!

2: The topaz thorn drops below the vale; quickly removes the pain of the ape!

3: The calm frog leaps in the midst of the badlands; dodges the slash of the mist!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 2
*Round:* 3

Beginning to feel the battle Cait Sith nevertheless continues to fight, once more striking at the second thug while dodging away from the other two.

_at the second thug_: *The ki-rin strikes before the castle; parts the chaos of the void!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Cait drops the second thug while skillfully dodging the blows of the other two. He might yet survive this encounter!


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

The remaining thugs grimly press the attack
2/1

1: The phoenix flips before the canyon; removes the throw of the invisible blade!

2: The fist rides higher than the wetlands; dodges the tempest of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 2
*Round:* 4

"There is still time to surrender," offers Cait Sith as he attacks the injured thug.

_at the second thug_: *The tiger dances over the mountain; shreds the violence of the chi and dexterously dominates the rolling of the orchid!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Cait manages to take down the injured thug. However, the final rogue makes a flying kick at Cait for 1 hit!

He quickly follows up with a devastating attack

The kama shreds the grotto; dominates the efforts of the ape!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 1
*Round:* 5

As he backs away from the thug, Cait Sith casts his flare spell, mmomentarily blinding his assailant.

*Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

*Hits Remaining:* 1
*Round:* 6

Drawing his Kama, Cait Sith runs forward to try to finish off the fight.

_At the thug_ *The kama attacks the forest; blocks the kick of the fell dagger!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Argh!  cries the thug, holding his face in pain. He blindly attacks

The ki-rin strikes the canyon; silences the rising of the ape!

But it is not enough and Cait takes him down...


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Cait has gained 2 experience points. Having gained more than 5 Cait must now choose his new abilities


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

Cait Sith pockets the three daggers and surveys the area to see if there is any evidence of where the bandits hailed from.

Purchased Shove and Expert of the Fox

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 6
*Natural Hits:* 4

*Experience:* 1
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x4), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Expert_ of the Fox


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Further west the hills become very steep and impassable. To the northwest you can barely make out the gate that you entered the valley in. All to the north and northeast you see the woods that you entered briefly. To the south the hills become too steep. Only mountain spirits could live there. You don't have the skill (or perhaps the correct equipment) to climb on the steep slopes. 

As to where the bandits came from it is only a guess. As far as you can tell they rose from the stones themselves...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

Shouldering his pack once more Cait Sith decides to go as far west as he can and then turn to the north, looking ever for signs of a spring.


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Before too long Cait finds the rocks impassable and he is forced to head north, into the broad and hot valley. From his current position the Gate is directly west. To the east he sees the trees of the forest. To the north he sees the graves that he previously visited...

(goodnight)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

Taking a swig of water Cait sith thinks for a moment and then decides to explore the valley as well as he is able, looking for anything that looks significant.


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2002)

Cait sizes up the situation. To the west he sees the gate marking the entrance to the pass. To the north and south the ground quickly becomes rocky and difficult (to the north there are some graves). The only way through the pass is through the forest to the east, where Cait got the feeling of danger and heard laughter. 

The ground is quite soft and wet where Cait is standing.

The air is sticky and uncomfortable. Flies continue to swarm around Cait and he finds himself itching at bites from unusual insects the size of his thumb.

The longer Cait stands out in the open the more insects gather...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 5, 2002)

Wishing he knew a bug repellant spell, Cait Sith heads east into the forest and continues east slowly observing whatever he can.


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2002)

The bugs continue to swarm around Cait as he heads for the forest. Soon there are so many around him that he can hardly see which direction he is going. Not only are there mosquitos and blackflies but also an occasional wasp of some kind! 
Before long Cait's arms and neck are covered with swelling.

When he reaches the edge of the forest all the bugs stop and refuse to enter. The air becomes cooler and a slight breeze picks up.

Cait gets the same sense of disquiet he had before. 

The forest is misty and spreads Northeast, East, and Southeast...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 5, 2002)

Cait Sith heads east through the forest.


----------



## turtle (Apr 6, 2002)

The forest is quiet, cool, and idyllic. No animals or insects of any kind can be seen. 

As Cait goes further into the forest the fog becomes much thicker and the ground more marshy. Cait has a difficult time navigating over the mossy, fallen branches and twisted roots. 

After stumbling forward for a few minutes Cait starts to see images from the corners of his eyes, but when he turns sees nothing. He hears what sound like (very soft) whispers and laughter from all around. 

The hair on Cait's skill rises. 

As the fog clears in front of him Cait sees two young girls leaning over a dark pool. It looks as though they are drawing water into a bucket...

They take no notice of Cait


----------



## Wicht (Apr 6, 2002)

Cait Sith approaches the girls nonchalantly, quietly and without threatening.


----------



## turtle (Apr 6, 2002)

The girls seem to be talking to one another in soft voices. Cait can't hear what they are saying. As Cait approaches, one turns to Cait and smiles. 

 Hello...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Cait Sith bows respectfully.

"May this pilgrim be of assistance to you ladies?" he asks.


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

Silently, one of them draws a cup from the pool and offers it to Cait. She smiles seductively as she offers it to Cait


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Remembering well what he has been told, Cait Sith bows again and says, "Humbly, I must refuse the gift."


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

You deny our offer? You Fool! 

The girls metamorphize <is that a word?> into terribly beautiful and evil demons! 



Naiads
2/2
Masters of the Fallen Spring


1: The hammer stands across the lake; waves away the edge of the shadow!

2: The west wind nails the wastelands; silences the chi of the wyrm!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

metamorphasize is not actually a word, no, (at least it is not in my dictionary) though it is a slang term for metamorphose.  Transform might be a better term though.  

Cait Sith reacts quickly and attacks the first naiad with a straight legged foot sweep.

*The crane removes the foothills; conceals the aggression of the steam!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

Cait's Crane style proves too strong for the first Naiad. While he attacks her the second Naiad tears into his flesh with her sharp claws!

1: The monkey destroys the plain; blocks the energy of the cat as it leaps over the push of the body!

2: The staff cuts the heavens; shields against the chi of the scythe!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

Feeling overwhelmed, Cait Sith falls back on his flare spell and hopes that Naiad's are as susceptible as everyone else, then readying a new spell in his mind just in case, he prepares himself for their next attack.

*Dirty Trick!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

Hissing, the Naiads attack again, their long snake-like tongues darting out of their mouths...

1: The falcon rides above the fountain; removes the assailment of the chi!

2: The lizard drifts close to the caves; absorbs the cut of the sun!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

Striking out at the injured Naiad, Cait Sith carves with his hand dodging the attack of the two demonic beings..

*The dragon carves the dungeon; dodges the tempest of the body!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

As Cait strikes down the injured Naiad she lets out a terrible piercing scream! Her body falls backward into the pool

As the second Naiad attacks The mongoose drops upon the knoll; parries the slash of the leaf! Cait sees the water of the pool become agitated. Bubbles start to rise...

Cait's body feels extremely cold...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

Worried Cait Sith nevertheless staysto finish the fight and adopting the jaguar stance he punches at the remaining naiaid.

*The jaguar punches the garden; silences the terror of the rodent!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 9, 2002)

Cait hits the Naiad for 1 hit!

There is definitely something coming to the surface of the pool...

The Naiad makes another desperate attack but somehow seems more confident...  The scorpion thrusts the island; removes the pain of the chi!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 9, 2002)

Cait Sith weaves under the Naiad's blow (he hopes) and then dodges backwards hoping to make the Naiad overextend herself at which point he will attack.

*The thunder dodges below the wetlands; dodges the drive of the bird!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The Naiad's confidence and Cait's strong defense combine to put the Naiad off guard long enough for Cait to dispatch her...

Cait gains 1 exp

Before Cait can do anything else he sees something come out of the water. It looks like a long tenticle made entirely out of water!

WATER ELEMENTAL
CR: 9 Hits: 9
Master of the Falling Spring
Master of the Falling River
Master of the Falling Lake
Expert of the Falling Well
Expert of the Falling Pond
Student of the Falling Wetlands
Student of the Falling Snake
Dirty Trick

The water elemental attacks!

The needle tracks by the temple; conceals the pain of the steel!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

Shaking his head at his fortunes, Cait Sith nevertheless enters into the battle.  As the needle like tentacle approaches him, he falls flat and kicks.

*The lizard kicks close to the hells; reduces the efforts of the root! *yen**

Are you counting this as part of the same fight or is it a new fight?  In other words, Am I starting with 5 or with 6 hits?


*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 6
*Natural Hits:* 4

*Experience:* 2
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x4), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Expert_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

i say new fight... if you are here for a while we can make this quick like...

((you won the previous round, defeating all your current opponents. had you lost that round the elemental would have come and it would be the same battle. because you defeated the naiads before the elemental entered battle i declare it a  new battle. PLUS>.... it will give you a better chance to survive...))


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

Somehow Cait manages to strike the ephermal mass of water that is coming at him relentless... 

The tenticle just seems an extension of the mind of the pool itself...


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The elemenal attacks again! ((After this round you post your move first... I believe that is within the rules)) 

The falcon ravages the tundra; leaps over the push of the steel!


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

((wicht... if yer gonna be around then we can do this battle tonight... just give me a sign wither or not __))


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

I will be on for the next few hours 

 *Round:* 2

Chanting the words to a defensive spell, Cait Sith magically pushes the tentacle away and then enters into a crushing attack with his body.

*Shove!*

followed by

*Round:* 3

*The manta ray crushes the cemetery; shields the tempest of the ki!*

edit - added some color


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

It is difficult to discern the feelings of water itself... however, Cait ascertains that he has somehow injured the spirit of the water again...

A globe of water rises to its equater from the water... the tenticles that emerge from many places strike out at Cait again!

(forgive my mis spellins)

The staff leaps over the volcano; redirects the foray of the chi!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

I am assuming that the attack you just posted was the one that matched up against the attack in my last post after I shoved away your second attack.  Is that right?

*Round:* 4
*hits remaining:* 6

Drawing his sword, Cait Sith slices into the watery limb. 

*The sword wounds the garden; grasps the quickening of the ape!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

((yeah))

The limbs of the sphere are so complex that Cait is confused... he dodges successful from one but another nails him for 2 hits!

 The owl dodges over the wetlands; waves away the chi of the ape!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Fated!*

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 6

As the arms strike at him, Cait Sith stumbles and the attack misses at the last moment.

Recovering himself he slashes again at the thing.

*The fang vanquishes the grotto; absorbs the descent of the canine!*

edit - wrong round


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The water, as if infuriated, slashes at Cait without consideration of anything else...

The crane slashes in the midst of the marsh; redirects the speed of the ki!

However, Cait strikes true for 1 hit!

 WATER ELEMENTAL 

7 hits


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 6

Switching over to his kama, Cait Sith rolls with the next attack, grasps a tentacle and tries to "harvest" it with the kama.

*The kama silences the marsh; grasps the drive of the invisible blade!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

As Cait lies prone a tenticle slashes down upon his body, cutting though his armor and into his skin!

The crane slashes near the wetlands; shields the storm of the spirit!

.........for two hits....


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 4

Being injured makes Cait Sith lose his temper a little and he lashes out violently.

*The thorn decimates the canyon; scatters the chaos of the soul!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

Several watery tenticles strike out at Cait... but his skill prevails for 1 hit!

The crab drowns the coast; dodges the chi of the snow!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 4

Cait Sith sticks with the same style and uses his Kama and sword together to carve up his attacker.

*The thorn carves the heavens; grasps the blood of the shadow!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The fluid tentacle suddenly becomes icy and stabs into Caits shoulder for 1 hit!

 The blizzard wounds the vineyard; conceals the efforts of the steam!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 3

Adopting the style he knows best, Cait Sith decides to attack the heart of the matter, the very pond from which the elemental comes.

*The fox scourges the pond; absorbs the assailment of the lava!* 

Seeing as how I got a fox move finally  I just wanted to remind you that your creature is not immune to pond attacks


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

no problem...

Cait strikes a blow true!

 The scorpion sings underneath the madlands; absorbs the push of the armor!


((how many hits? i'll figure it out in a minute........))

expert means + 2 so a total of three hits?

if so that means my elemental has 3 hits left...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

3 hits - I thought you would have used the dirty trick actually.

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* 3

Having put the fight on a slightly more even footing, Cait Sith again strikes out aggressively. 

*The monkey wounds the glade; fends off the touch of the battlements!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

((probably should have... but it is late here... and my brain is retarded))

The lotus blossom invades the plain; grasps the punch of the cat!

Cait connects for one more hit!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* 3

Moving into the stance of the mongoose, Cait Sith slices with his open hands, their speed causing the air to sing. 

*The mongoose sings across the canyon; parries the thrust of the rodent!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

Cait strikes true for another hit!!

(perhaps i can generate something so kill you haha.........))


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* 3

Cait Sith strikes out with his hands. 

*The claw rides with the vineyard; shreds the storm of the spirit!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

By fate, Cait stikes the elemental for one more hit!

The fan glides with the island; absorbs the cut of the stone!

15 more minutes... then i goota go home.


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The tenticles slide back into the pool... 

A watery head splits the water and says to Cait

(2.5 exp)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

Collapsing onto the ground Cait Sith takes a small breather from his battle.  Then after a bit he examines the area.

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 6
*Natural Hits:* 4

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x4), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Expert_ of the Fox


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

The head rears in some uncontollable pattern... 

 You have defeated my power... 

Will you destroy me or will you hear what I have to tell you? I AM not evil..........


night


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

Cait Sith sits down crsslegged besides the pool and says, "I will listen."


----------



## turtle (Apr 15, 2002)

Long ago my four brothers and I were bound too the pools and lands of this valley. Once we were merely local spirits, tending the balance of nature. When we were bound that balance became perverted. You can see the result. From my prison the poison of twisted nature has coursed through my veins, torturing me for hundreds of years. In order to truly free me from my prison you must find a truly pure source of water to cleanse me. Let it be known that when you return I will be forced to fight you again. My four brothers are also bound to different places in this valley. Three more pools are perverted from their nature. The other brother is forced to pervert the very plants and air of this accursed place... 

Go now... before the madness inside me stirs again! 

The water elemental begins to shake and shudder. The tentacle of water begins to fray...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 15, 2002)

Cait Sith, not wanting to tempt his fate again quickly heads east past the pool.


----------



## turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

Cait finds himself in a misty forest, much the same as on the west side of the pool. Trees stretch in every direction...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 16, 2002)

Cait pauses for a moment to see if he hears anything through the misty woods, anything out of the ordinary that is.

If he does not he continues to the east.


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2002)

Cait hears some sounds to the north... He can't distinguish what type of sounds they are...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 17, 2002)

Cait Sith will slowly head north to investigate the sounds, noting any landmarks as he does so.


----------



## turtle (Apr 18, 2002)

The trees get thicker to the north. Cait hears what sounds like many different ?animals? ?things? running through the underbrush...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 18, 2002)

Cait Sith slowly explores the area, trying to head cautiously towards the things making noises.


----------



## turtle (Apr 19, 2002)

Cait looks in all directions but can see nothing but trees...

The woods become silent and the fog starts to lessen. 

The woods start to thin out to the east.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 19, 2002)

Cait Sith heads east.


----------



## turtle (Apr 20, 2002)

As Cait heads east the forest thins out so that he can see around him. It seems that the landscape becomes hilly in all directions. To the south he sees rocky slopes backed by a steep cliff. To the north he sees a mossy swamplike area backed by hills. To the east you see a series of rolling hills. From one of the hills you see the sun reflect on something shiny, but from this distance you can't tell what it is...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 20, 2002)

Cait Sith will continue east.


----------



## turtle (Apr 21, 2002)

As you go further east you see that there is someone on the top of the hill... It looks as though it is half-man and half-horse. You can't see very well because the sun continues to shine off its ?spear? ...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 21, 2002)

Shouldering his pack, Cait Sith slowly and politely walks towards the creature, trying to take in more detail as he does so.


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 22, 2002)

As you get closer you see that the figure is in fact a man on horseback. He is holding a large shining spear. He waits silently for you to approach.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 22, 2002)

Cait Sith tries to, as he approaches the man, gauge his intentions.  If he seems less than outright hostile, Cait Sith will wave and shout out a greeting.


----------



## turtle (Apr 22, 2002)

As you approach you see the man grimace in your direction.

 I see Kongming's (the Director General) little toady has arrived. Whatever made him decide to send one such as you on such a vital mission is beyond me. Nonetheless you mission is over now. I am taking over. You will not pass beyond this point, for I am Zhang Bao, and this mission should rightfully belong to me!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 23, 2002)

"Unless you present credentials from those who sent me, I am afraid that I must continue, but if you wish we may make a contest of it and the first to secure this area will acknowledge the other as superior."


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 24, 2002)

A contest? You hold yourself worthy to challenge me? We shall see who is worthy. Either you fight me in single combat or you abandon your quest...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 24, 2002)

"Oh very well, but what makes you think that you will be able to defeat me?"

Cait Sith rolls his neck and prepares himself for the contest.


----------



## turtle (Apr 26, 2002)

Zhang Bao
CR: 6
Hits: 6
Yen Factor: 4
Items: Silver Spear (+1)

Perfect Master of the Spear
Holy Warrior
Master of the Courageous Spear
Master of the Flawless Spear
Purity of Focus



Zhang Bao grins confidently and attacks!

The mongoose masterfully vanquishes the island; dodges the chi of the battlements!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 26, 2002)

Cait Sith performs his minor push spell and propels the other fighter backwards.

*Shove!*

*Cait Sith*
*Total Hits:* 6
*Natural Hits:* 4

*Experience:* 4.5
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Yen:*  0

*Equipment:* 
Leather Armor, Shield;
 Sword, Spear, dagger, Staff, Kama, hammer
*Salvaged:* 
Dagger (x4), sword
*Power:*
 _Fated_,
_Dirty Trick_,
_Shove_ 
_Expert_ of the Fox


----------



## turtle (Apr 28, 2002)

Bao snarls derisively...  You are nothing but a coward! You dirty rat! 

I find your accountant to be murderous, your world to be haunted, and your kung-fu to be annoying.

Bao moves forward to attack! He swings he spear toward Cait's legs!

The mantis sweeps below the wastelands; shields against the gaze of the vermin!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 30, 2002)

Cait Sith moves forward with a slash from his sword, its blade glowing with arcane energy.

*The northstar slashes by the ruins; dodges the descent of the teardrop! *yen**


----------



## turtle (Apr 30, 2002)

Cait proves stronger but Bao merely ignores the hit and strikes back with furious anger!

The chimera smoothly impales the caves then it moves before the scythe; reduces the rolling of the dark sunbeam!


----------



## Wicht (May 1, 2002)

Sheathing his sword Cait Sith leaps into a terrific high aimed spinning kick.

*The blizzard appears on top of the tundra; removes the violence of the leaf!*


----------



## turtle (May 1, 2002)

cait takes one hit.... 


(more later )


----------



## Wicht (May 1, 2002)

Landing on his feet Cait Sith pulls out a dagger and slashes.

*The northstar slashes the fountain; quells the foray of the battlements!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 2, 2002)

The fox slides above the waterfall; defends against the storm of the bird!

Bao is hit again... frustrated he pulls out all the stops...

The  spear dodges higher than the ocean; parts the stab of the maze when it slides higher than the speed of the club!

Perfect Mastery!


----------



## Wicht (May 2, 2002)

As the spear plunges towards him, Cait Sith flicks his fingers and casts the flare spell, dazzling the other man, stopping the attack for the moment.

*Dirty Trick!*


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2002)

Cait spreads his hand to release the flare spell but for some reason it flutters out.l Cait must mount some kind of defense against Bao's relentless attack!

 PURITY OF FOCUS


----------



## Wicht (May 2, 2002)

*His spell fizzled, Cait Sith flies into the slash of the pure whip and attacks low.

The pure whip slashes below the hells; dodges the violence of the tides!!*


----------



## turtle (May 3, 2002)

Cait is hit for a withering 4 hits!

((Correct me if I am wrong, but that last round did 4 damage to you. 1 from the hit, 1 from mastery, 1 from the weapon and 1 from the +1 on the weapon))


----------



## turtle (May 3, 2002)

Bao attacks again, trying to force Cait to yield...

The crane brutalizes the grotto; absorbs the rising of the snow!


----------



## Wicht (May 3, 2002)

if it is a total of +2 from the spear the hit totals 5
+1 normal
+2 expert/Mastery
+2 spear

Which means, *aack*, that I got skewered.


----------



## turtle (May 5, 2002)

Bao, having defeated Cait holds his spear at Cait's throat. 

 Beg for mercy  rogue!


----------



## Wicht (May 6, 2002)

Cait Sith, his life blood spilling onto the ground from the gaping spear wound, uses his last, dying breath to chuckle.  

"It is you who shall need mercy when you, _cough_, as a holy warrior, try to explain to our superiors why you (_cough_)murdered one of their trusted servants...._cough, aack, cough_...."

Cait Sith refuses to beg for mercy.


----------



## turtle (May 7, 2002)

Hmm... perhaps you are more honorable than I thought 


Well, I intended this to be more of a duel than something that was going to kill you. If you would have defeated Zhang Bao he would have run away, not died. It is up to you what will happen but I am inclined to say that Bao spared Cait and goes to complete the mission...


----------



## Wicht (May 7, 2002)

It was decided a while back (the first YBA adventure actually)  that a fighter could fight for subdual damage rather than lethal damage.  Since I don't really relish my character dying if you want to go that route its fine with me.


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

Then you next choice is whether Cait will continue in this mission with the added complecation that Bao is out and about somewhere, OR quitting and ending this thread.


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

Cait Sith will continue to explore the valley.


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

Bao grunts and turns his back to Cait. 

 I advise you to put your tail between your legs and go home. There are more dangerous things in this valley than I 

Bao mounts his horse and rides off to the west...

Cait is bloody but unbowed and is standing near the top of a grassy hill


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

Cait Sith nurses his injury a bit as he watches the other man ride off west.  Then climbing to the top of the hill he surveys his surroundings.

p.s.  you need to start a new thread before this one gets forcefully closed


----------

